# Jekyll Island next week 4/1 - 4/5 Kayak Fishing



## MTMiller (Mar 28, 2017)

Looking for some advice on how to catch whiting from my kayak next week.  How do you find them in the sound?


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 29, 2017)

Fish the beach or Clam Creek and on the other side of the pier with live shrimp, mud minnows, or pitching plastics. Its much safer and easier paddling. Fire Tiger, Electric Chicken, and Chicken on a Chain are good colors. Flounder love Clam Creek and all around the pier. Its a good trout hole too.


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 29, 2017)

Me personally, Id stay out of the swift currents in the sound in a kayak. You'd be at the mercy of the winds and tides. Tides are no joke out there, even for experienced paddlers. Add a little wind and you can paddle with all your might and lose ground. The best places for yaks are putting in at the ramp by Tidelands Nature Center and paddling north or south from there fishing the banks, putting in at Clam Creek by the pier and fishing up the creek or south along the bank along the other side of the pier, or putting in at St. Andrews and paddling north along the bank. The closer to the bank, the easier the paddle. Ive seen a few people get hauled back in by boats for trying the bigger water in the sound. Beach paddling on the ocean side isnt bad though. Ive had a lot of fun doing that. Plan with the tides and winds.


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks Tripp!  I appreciate the info.


----------



## Dexterfish (Mar 30, 2017)

Good advice from OP's. Stay away from either sound during outgoing tides. Good fishing from the Jekyll boat ramp north. Go under the bridge and fish the little creek and oysters on the right near the big power poles.


----------



## MTMiller (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm glad y'all told me about the sounds.  I will stay away from them.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## bnz (Mar 31, 2017)

You can launch from the beach at Massengale park on SSI and paddle out about 1/4 mile just past the sandbar.  Drop a shrimp and should be no time before you are catching whiting or bluefish.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 10, 2017)

Sooo....how did it go??


----------

